

Show HN: Match names and faces of YC and 500 Startups partners - stollercyrus
http://guesswho.cyrusstoller.com/?ref=hn

======
stollercyrus
I made this to help with onboarding. It's hard when you're new and don't know
anyone and they all know your name.

~~~
Handwash
Nice. It's quite effective and fun to learn people's names.

------
nirmel
Without knowing anyone, it's pretty easy to guess based on gender and
ethnicity alone.

~~~
stollercyrus
True. For me, that makes the learning go by faster. Starting from scratch when
I know nothing takes more mental energy. Using this game, it was easier for me
to get more reps, meaning I learned names and faces quicker.

